# Hyde Falls - May 2010



## Dan Helsing (Oct 3, 2010)

Discovered this place back in early May when me and Nckt decided to go have a splash about near some possible leads I'd been researching, absolute cracker IMHO. Bit of a spraycrete abortion really in some places, would've loved to see it in its original state.

As far as I know we were the first to explore this place and document it so took naming liberties. The falls is located under a large industrial estate in one of many culverted sections of the Wilson Brook in Hyde that flows into the River Tame. There's a whole load of "mini culverts" here, we named some including "Myra" and the "Batcave" but the falls is the real interest in the area. Interestingly, leading up to the falls is a huge plughole raining down water from the canal ABOVE the culvert, interesting stuff but threw up a whole load of mist which was causing havoc with our cameras.

Originally this drain could only be seen in its entirety if you made two trips, one from either end, but I've been led to believe a ladder has now subsequently been "loaned" from somewhere and placed up against the falls for your convenience by another set of explorers.


*1st Trip with Nckt*







In we went, a huge brick chamber which led in about 40M or so, and then split off into two sepperate tunnels, one large one and one small one. 






Firstly inspecting the smaller of the two, passing an amazingly high manhold access ladder, we had to stoop a little as the pipe seemed to shrink a little. 






Eventually this pipe bends to the left and abrubtly ends where the water flows into a large chamber. Knowing that there was no way down into the chamber and it being a little difficut to light and see into from this angle, we opted to back track and check out the bigger tunnel, as this seemed to be leading onto the chamber too. 










We followed thebigger tunnel in about 50 or so meters, and again were standing ontop of a large water fall, again into the same chamber. There being no way down, we left it for the night (as it was getting
close to 3AM) and decided to come back for the outfall on another
evening.












*2nd Trip after we collected JG*







Another couple of mintues later we found ourselves at a large concrete box section that led underground, and due to our research we knew that this had to be our outfall.






Following it inwards a couple of meters we found a large waterfall set into the concrete on the left hand side, which seemed to be coming from a plughole above. 













Navigation from the plughole to the falls is a nightmare, a horrible staircase of rock, pools everywhere. Wader breach was inevitable, tread with caution peeps.


----------



## Fuzzypiggy (Oct 3, 2010)

Fantastic!

You think waterfalls, you think green forest. This gives a whole new, wonderful meaning to the word! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 5, 2010)

I take my hat off to you - these places scare me especially when you say shrinking tunnels. Nice photography as well


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 21, 2010)

Great shots! (especially the second to last,) looks like something out of a hollywood movie,an I mean that in the best of ways,your getting some great lighting considering the fact that your all down a big-black-hole.
F..... h....! I'm getting the fear just thinking about it...fu..., cold sweat breaks out;...take a valium...an then another...it will pass - it will pass....
(Great work for the the neurotics.) 
Mamy thanks fo some chilling shots...


----------



## hanal (Oct 22, 2010)

Fantastic find and really decent photos.
Good work.


----------



## ceejam (Oct 22, 2010)

Underground is not really my scene, but hats off to you for producing some really stunning images, well done.


----------

